# Dollar Tree Hand Before/After



## Haunted Bayou

Speaks for itself. Just some acrylic paint. It may scratch off easily but I can always buy another one and put some latex on it first or something.

I might add some more black to the sides of the fingers to reduce the sausage like appearance.  I streaked the black down the hand to make them look longer. It helped a lot.

Before:









After:









Final (posted later in the thread)


----------



## RoxyBlue

EEWWWWW!

That's a definite improvement - much more like a real dead hand.


----------



## Dixie

Major improvement girl, I like it!


----------



## scareme

100% improvement. Looks great.


----------



## Spooky1

Great redo job. I passed on those hands at the store, but now maybe I'll pick up a couple and try my "hand" at a similar paint job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks y'all.

Spooky1, that is why I posted the pics. I figured somebody might want to pick up a couple cheap limbs if they knew what they could look like. I took me only a couple minute so dab on paint.

I used black first to get in the details then rubbed most of that off. I painted on some olive then mixed up the black and olive to mute the colors. Added some red to the veins then muted that.

I might go back and get the foot they have too.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nice job. Just goes to show you that some of the cheap and bad looking stuff can be used with just a bit of imagination and some paint. I think we forget that sometimes and believe we have to pay the big bucks all the time. This hand looks great and thats in full light and close up .


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks Bone Dancer.

I added some black and muted the severed end. It did help reduce the sausage-finger appearance.
If you step back and look at it, the thick fingers look a lot slimmer.


----------



## Otaku

Hey, that looks good! I'll have to drop in and check these out. Are the hands flexible?


----------



## Joiseygal

Nice Job on the hand. I think these are real bargains on the hands and feet. Did you purchase a foot and change the appearance?


----------



## Lilly

looks good Bayou!!


----------



## Haasmama

I just bought some of these yesterday and was wondering how to make them look a little better. Great Job!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow really great. Those are cool. I am sure there will be a huge incease in the sell of these hands now at the Dollar Tree. I know I am going there as soon as I can


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Otaku said:


> Hey, that looks good! I'll have to drop in and check these out. Are the hands flexible?


Thanks Otaku, they are hard plastic.



JOISEYGAL said:


> Did you purchase a foot and change the appearance?


Thanks Joiseygal, I haven't made it back to the dollar store yet. I wonder if they would let me exchange some stuff from last year for a couple plastic feet. Hmmmm

Thanks everybody for the kind remarks.. This was probably the easiest project ever. A $1 plastic hand and left-over paint from another project. 

If I deaden a foot, I'll post it in this thread.


----------



## jerzeydevil77

Very nice work!


----------



## Just Whisper

looks great. what a difference.


----------



## Day of the Dead

I picked up a couple of these. My thought was to do something very similar! 

Nice job!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Very nice. I'm glad I am going to the dollar store tomorrow afternoon. I'll have to grab a few of these, and maybe a foot or three, as well. Great job on the painting, it looks real.


----------



## VonScotchington

See, THIS is why I joined this forum! Thanks for the inspiration. I wish I could be in the meeting when the Dollar Tree executives review the quarterly numbers and see the spike in severed limb sales.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Day of the Dead said:


> I picked up a couple of these. My thought was to do something very similar!  Nice job!


Thanks DotD. Please post some pics.



VonScotchington said:


> See, THIS is why I joined this forum! Thanks for the inspiration. I wish I could be in the meeting when the Dollar Tree executives review the quarterly numbers and see the spike in severed limb sales.


LOL VonSotchington. I wish I had a way to post a fake chart showing spiked severed limb sales, and thanks for the nice compliment.

Thanks everybody for the nice comments. I hope to see many a severed hand in everybody's cemeteries this year.

It looks even more dead in person. I had to put it in the other room.:zombie:


----------



## Palehorse

*nice*

At first it was a bad case of HOTDOG fingers but it turned out nice.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Wow, what an improvement! I'll have to go over to the local Dollar Tree soon and see if they've gotten in any of their Halloween stuff yet.


----------



## spideranne

Wow, this is so perfect because I hate making hands. It looks great! Do you remember if they have both right and left hands?


----------



## beelce

NICE work over HB....


----------



## halloween71

Looks so much better!


----------



## joker

spideranne said:


> Do you remember if they have both right and left hands?


Please say yes!

I need a couple sets of hands for 2 new pneumatic props I'm adding to this years arsenal. This would definitely be a quick easy cheap solution. If not I could always turn one around for a stub on the other arm.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

You are welcome, Joker.

Thanks for the nice words everybody.

I think there are only right hands. I don't know why companies do that.

I was thinking the same thing..just use the severed part for the other side. That would look just as gross. I think if I build a standing zombie, that is what I'll end up doing.


----------



## cerinad

That's a great improvement! Nice work!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Vast improvement. Looks good.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That looks terrific!


----------



## DoctorShadow

That looks pretty good! 

I might have to swing by the Dollar tree this weekend and see what they have. 

:voorhees:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks y'all..

I guess severed hands are flying off of the shelves. LOL!


----------



## ithurt

I think they are all only one side (left or right) I bought a few bags of them before I realized this.


----------



## ithurt

they have feet to


----------



## Joiseygal

I don't want to take over HB's thread, but I thought I might give you an idea for the Dollar tree hands and feet. I am going to paint my hand and foot, but I just wanted to see what it looked like before I did the work. I'm happy with the results so off to go paint the hand and foot.  Just so you know I added some more body parts, but the dollar store hand and foot doesn't look to bad with it. Oh and the hooks are from the dollar store to. I love dollar stores


----------



## fritz42_male

That hand looks real!

Where is the head from? Looks good.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

No problem, Joiseygal. I am glad you posted the idea.

...and that arm looks totally real.. ewwww. I think with a little paint, you won't be able to tell the $1 items from the others. Please post pics when you are done.


----------



## Joiseygal

fritz42_male said:


> That hand looks real!
> 
> Where is the head from? Looks good.


The hand next to the foot isn't the dollar store hand. I'm not sure where I purchased that hand/arm, but yes it does look pretty realistic.
The head I purchased half price the day after Halloween sale for about $20 with the bleeding head in a bucket. I use the bucket for something else, but I think the head will come in handy for this prop. Here is a link on the head: http://www.brandsonsale.com/hg-004631.html


----------



## Phil1979

wow that hand and head look super real really nice


----------



## ithurt

oh man at first I got pissed off thinking how did I miss that other stuff at the dollar store


----------



## Bethene

those hands look great, I actually have a couple of hands sorta like those from a garage sale, now I know what to do with them!


----------



## TearyThunder

I just wanted to say the hand looks awesome. Great work!

Unfortunately I waited too long to nab some hands. Our Dollar Tree stores sold out all over (there's about 10 stores in a reasonable distance.) I did luck up and find the exact same thing at the ".99 Only" store. 

Of course there's the ebay sellers that are selling them (after picking them up at Dollar Tree) on ebay for $10!! Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## debbie5

These look great! I did the same kinda thing, but with a beautician's practice head. At the wrists, you can also glue on shredded cotton balls/batting or polyfill (from in an old pillow, etc) painted red/black. I goobed some hot glue (which I then Sharpie-d red) on the glue to make it look more "meaty". Great job. I might go back as well...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks all!


----------



## Zombies R Us

I have several hands and feet from the dollar store, now I know what to do to make them more realistic. It's amazing what a little "makeup" can do for a prop. Great job!


----------



## scareme

I went to Dollar Tree today, but they didn't have any hands left. The girl checked the new shipment in the back, but said not any new ones came in. I guess I'll have to wait and see what Wal-Mart gets in.


----------



## DeadSpider

That looks LOADS better Bayou! 
Amazing what some paint can do.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Thanks Y'all. 

I almost didn't buy the thing cuz it looked so stupid. Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## madmomma

Looks great. I, too, passed up on cheap foam "parts" but may buy some now and repaint them as well.


----------

